# The snowboarding bug!!



## joelee (Feb 16, 2016)

I boarded the first time after 12 years (horrible experience) in the first weekend of January (California) and FELL IN LOVE. I have been going every chance I can to get better and better.

I came across this site while looking at overall reviews, tips, and etc and hopefully you guys can help me out!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

joelee said:


> I boarded the first time after 12 years (horrible experience) in the first weekend of January (California) and FELL IN LOVE. I have been going every chance I can to get better and better.
> 
> I came across this site while looking at overall reviews, tips, and etc and hopefully you guys can help me out!


Welcome, awesome!


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats! Snowboarding is definitely a worthwhile investment of your time. Welcome to the white line addiction!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

need help...get out of south cali...but DO NOT move to WA :|


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Always cool to hear a stoked rider! Keep it up!


----------



## joelee (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!


----------

